# B-12 Vitamin Benefits



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

_Vitamin B12 is a water soluble vitamin with a key role in the normal functioning of the brain and nervous system, and for the formation of blood. It is one of the eight B vitamins. It is normally involved in the metabolism of every cell of the body, especially affecting DNA synthesis and regulation, but also fatty acid synthesis and energy production._ -wikipedia

I've been doing some research and I strongly believe that a majority of the population suffers from a B-12 deficiency......whether it's severe or minute is up to the person to diagnose, but I doubt most people intake/absorb the proper amount of B-12 they need every day over a good period of time. I think all B-vitamins are helpful and should be considered: taking a B-complex along with your other stuff can help.

Just reading that little quote from wikipedia I through in and we realize how important B-12 can really be.....it can play a role in nearly every cell in your body; and it's not just for energy production like many people think. It has a plethora of other effects.....it actually made me sleep better......which is a bit weird I know.

I focused on B-12 though(I also take b-complex along with multi's, calmag, etc), but I have noticed many positives from taking B-12.

Initially I used a $40 bottle of liquid sublingual B-12 from iherb.com, and while I felt some instant effects the first few days I noticed slight improvements after taking it every day for about 3 weeks. After further research I learned that the way B-12 comes in supplements is very wasteful.....in that your body barely absorbs most types of it. Further reading and I realized that even though my daily Centrum Multi-Vitamin has 100% the daily value of B12 that I am possibly absorbing little to none of it.

*Cyanocobalamin* is supposedly what B12 is known as, and most supplements you buy will say B12(Cyanocobalamin) on the label, with some crazy high percentage of the daily value like my sublingual spray is 83,333% of the daily value at 5000mcg per spray. They produce it like this because in the form of Cyanocobalamin we only absorb a slight percentage of it.....a very slight one. While I had benefits from this form.....I read more and found there is a more effective form:

*Methylcobalamin*. I bought some sublingual methylcobalamin B12 tablets from iherb.com for a much cheaper price*(I think like 6 bucks for a bottle of 90 and you only need to take one a day). Many reports and studies have concluded that methylcobalamin supposedly is absorbed better in your body. I believe the cyanocobalamin actually is a sort of precursor that interacts with cyanide in the body which then fuses into methylcobalamin or something like that........don't quote me ont hat at all. Anyway, I have felt even more benefits from taking these sublingual tablets that are 16,670% of the daily value and 1000mcg. Remember, even with these your body absorbs a TINY amount of it, so the percentages dont need to alarm you.

Anyway, either supplement will work....you just need more of one to have the same effect. Also, the great thing about the B12(and I think all B's) is that you can't overdose on it. If you take to much you just pee it right out and will have extremely yellow urine.....I really haven't even felt any side effects from it that were negative and I've taken tons of it on certain days.

Overall, after about a month of taking a solid dose every day I have felt quite a bit different, and better, than I had prior.

-Less Fatigue
-Better Focus
-More Energy
-Actually Better Sleep
-Better overall mood

Now I know that these aren;t all a direct result of just taking B12 for a few weeks, but I know it's had a positive effect on me. I think we all need to take a second look and think about the Vitamin B's, specifically B12 and see if we might be deficient.

No, it's not going to cure your social anxiety......though it might help your overall energy/mood which can thus effect your anxiety. No you aren't going to have drastic effects from it right away....it doesn't work like that. Unless you can get a B12 shot from the doctor.....you need to supplement with this daily for at least a month for your body to stabilize and get used to having a normal/healthy amount of B12 in the system and working on your cells at all times.

It's one of those things that I think everyone should try.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like you know your stuff. Here's part of an ebook I have on supplements, quite a good reference for safe dose ranges:

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/817/optimal.jpg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Intelligent post. I have had to get vitamin b12 shots for depression and felt better.


----------

